
FAA says Boeing withheld ‘concerning’ messages about the 737 Max - kyleblarson
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/18/boeing-shares-slide-on-report-faa-is-concerned-it-was-misled-about-737-max.html
======
NikolaNovak
It is presented as a smoking gun, but as an outsider to the industry, I don't
have the context. How many messages do pilots exchange? How formal are they?
How guarded are they? In other words, was this a major report that was hushed;
or one of 100,000 informal messages over company IM, some of which were
statistically bound to be negative (or somewhere in between)

I would imagine that in development of ANY complex technology, no matter how
ultimately successful, somebody somewhere over some channel will at some point
say "Well, THIS sucks". From personal experience, even for systems in the end
I'm most proud of, at _some_ point during development, I would've vented
frustration...

(this is not to say that 737Max Fiasco / MCAS design / any of this is
justifiable; I just don't know how much that specific, seemingly casual
message between two pilots, contributes value to conversation...)

------
jacquesm
It's a small miracle Boeing's CEO hasn't stepped down yet.

~~~
r00fus
Meanwhile heads rolled at VW for something similar.

~~~
nerpderp82
Germans generally hold their leaders to a higher standard as well as everyone
generally respecting norms. Ignoring norms is a defining quality of Americans.

~~~
mschuster91
Oh hell no we don't. There have been no real consequences for the Dieselgate.
The infrastructure minister Scheuer is still in office after:

\- botching an Autobahn toll exposing the state to 500M € liabilities to the
private companies that should have implemented it

\- (together with his predecessors) not giving a flying fuck about broadband
internet outside of cities and LTE access being one of the most expensive in
Europe

\- STILL continuing to fuck up the Deutsche Bahn railway

Former scandal-ridden army minister Ursula von der Leyen got promoted to EU
commission chief despite having utterly failed to clean up the shitshow that
is the German Army.

Interior Minister Reul (NRW) is still in office despite ordering illegal raids
in the Hambach forest, a colossal police fuck-up during the investigation of
pedophiles in Lügde, police beating up a Jew in Bonn and a load of other
scandals.

Interior minister Seehofer (federal) is still in office despite nearly
bringing the federal government to collapse multiple times, undermining
Merkel's authority and doing everything he could to keep a Nazi-protecting
Hans-Georg Maaßen as head of one of the secret service branches.

So tell me, where do we Germans keep our leaders to higher standards?

~~~
FabHK
Not to mention Berlin Brandenburg Airport (BER) - construction started in
2006, but it’s still not ready.

~~~
mschuster91
Oh yeah, but heads did roll for that clusterfuck. And unlike most problems in
Germany this one isn't just restricted to the Conservatives, literally
everyone had their fair share of contributing to it.

------
WhyKill
why regulation capture is bad in a nutshell

------
mzs
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21292860](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21292860)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21293550](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21293550)

------
Havoc
Boeing just can't catch a break it seems

~~~
yummypaint
Maybe they should stop killing people with criminal negligence

~~~
ryanlol
Can you refer to any sources discussing Boeing killing people with criminal
negligence?

~~~
centizen
[https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/18/boeing-shares-slide-on-
repor...](https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/18/boeing-shares-slide-on-report-faa-
is-concerned-it-was-misled-about-737-max.html)

~~~
ryanlol
This really isn’t enough.

>“So I basically lied to regulators (unknowingly)”

Does not get you anywhere near “killing people with _criminal negligence_ ”.

Maybe there exists more, but whatever may exist isn’t public yet. But perhaps
yummypaint was just confused and thought he’s on reddit? The UX is fairly
similar so it’s an understandable mistake.

